# Zplichtit



## Onyx18

Zdravím!
Dotaz: lze slovo "zplichtit" použít i v případě, kdy nemluvíme o skládání nějakého textu nebo básně, ale o výrobě nějakého předmětu, stroje apod.? 
Např., když chci říct, že se někomu něco moc nepovedlo, nebo to udělal narychlo, respektive halabala, můžu říct "Tys ten stůl teda zplichtil!" 
Díky za odpovědi.


----------



## BartenderJoe

To jsem v životě neslyšel, ani u skládání textu 

Znám jen slovo "plichta" ve významu "remíza".


----------



## Pavlous

Ahoj,
To slovo bych asi nepoužil. Pochopil bych to tak, že mluvčí chce říct něco jako "splácat dohromady" nebo "dokončit nějakým nestandardním způsobem"?


----------



## Onyx18

Díky za reakce. Jaké jednoslovné slovo byste tedy použili (ve významu, že výroba dala poměrně námahu a výsledek není nic extra, přestože stroj je jinak funkční)? Napadá mě "sesmolit", ale opět si nejsem jistý, jestli to lze použít i u výroby. Možná "zfušovat"?


----------



## Pavlous

Onyx18 said:


> Díky za reakce. Jaké jednoslovné slovo byste tedy použili (ve významu, že výroba dala poměrně námahu a výsledek není nic extra, přestože stroj je jinak funkční)? Napadá mě "sesmolit", ale opět si nejsem jistý, jestli to lze použít i u výroby. Možná "zfušovat"?


Myslím, že "sesmolit" zní dobře. "Zfušovat" bych pochopil tak, že je výrobek pokažený příliš na to, aby plnil funkci.


----------



## Onyx18

Pavlous said:


> Myslím, že "sesmolit" zní dobře. "Zfušovat" bych pochopil tak, že je výrobek pokažený příliš na to, aby plnil funkci.


Ano, mám stejný názor, taky se mi zfušovat moc nelíbí. Ale nejsem si právě jistý, jestli není "sesmolit" svázáno výhradně s psaným textem


----------



## BartenderJoe

Zfušovat - to je od slova "fušerství", což znamená nekvalitní práci.

Sesmolit - Souhlasím s Onyxem18, že se to asi nedá použít na cokoliv.

Oboje je tedy pejorativní, ale mně osobně připadá "Zfušovat" o mnoho negativnější. "Sesmolit" mi připadá takové mírně (sebe)kritické, že se to nebere tak vážně.

"Ti dělníci tu práci dost zfušovali." - Nepovedená práce.
"Včera jsem nějak sesmolil ten článek, který jsi po mně chtěl." Článek je pravděpodobně OK.


----------



## Onyx18

BartenderJoe said:


> Zfušovat - to je od slova "fušerství", což znamená nekvalitní práci.
> 
> Sesmolit - Souhlasím s Onyxem18, že se to asi nedá použít na cokoliv.
> 
> Oboje je tedy pejorativní, ale mně osobně připadá "Zfušovat" o mnoho negativnější. "Sesmolit" mi připadá takové mírně (sebe)kritické, že se to nebere tak vážně.
> 
> "Ti dělníci tu práci dost zfušovali." - Nepovedená práce.
> "Včera jsem nějak sesmolil ten článek, který jsi po mně chtěl." Článek je pravděpodobně OK.


Dobře shrnuto, "sesmolit" není ideální a "zfušovat" zas příliš negativní


----------

